# My first Kiss...I never thought it would happen



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

So I went on a blind date. And the guy was extremely forward...and I have to say that was a little bit of a put-off,....but I am almost 21 and I had my first kiss with him...I know some of you must think I am pathetic for waiting so long but it just never happened before! And it wasn't just one little peck either....I have to say it was strange, awkward but a slight confidence booster because of the fact I have in the past been too shy to have a real relationship much less a make out session. I know that sounds weird but I had to share it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Congratulations! I only had my first kiss last year.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have not had mine yet. :lol

Anyway, way to go, Bronco026! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

bronco doesnt sound like a girls name.. hmmm 

anyways, good job


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

that's awesome, bronco!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## d-onion (Feb 25, 2006)

Congrats! *envy* 18 and still waiting here...


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

kissing is overrated.. just like everything in this life.. but kudos for not freaking out.. I think I blanked out for a second when this guy decided to make a move in the car.. it was ackward.. at least for me, didnt really enjoy it a whole lot.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

bronco028 said:


> ...I know some of you must think I am pathetic for waiting so long...


Nope.

Congrats!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Well done. Congrats. I'm so depressed reading this though.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

For what it's worth, I didn't even have my first DATE until I was 21!!! And even then I didn't even realize it was intended to be a date until someone we both knew told me that he was interested in me and that he'd told her we'd been out on a date. I was 22 when I had my first kiss ... so no you are not the only one! I've never even had a proper boyfriend either and I'm almost 30! How pathetic is that!!!!!


----------



## Ll (Jun 14, 2005)

hey bronco,
congratulations! i just had my first kiss too...right on my 19th birthday. I actually had a secret contest with myself to see how long i could last without getting kissed-- ah well, at least i just scraped by with 19 years under my belt! Aw, pinion, you beat me!! 
*my role model is "the 40-year-old virgin" :b


----------



## TheWeirdMysterious (Aug 4, 2006)

I've gotten kissed by girls in the cheek or close to the mouth but never had the experience of feeling the magic of kissing someone I like in the mouth even less "french kissing". I am 17 so I am hoping it can happen soon.


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

My first real kiss was with my ex-girlfriend/now best friend last month.

But the real kiss I'm waiting for is from the other sex.


----------



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't even remember most of my kisses because I was drunk.

First time I kissed, I was very drunk and the girl was just standing near me. I just got up from the chair and kissed her. She kissed me back.
So, we went outside and we were making out until a great friend of mine saw us...who was her BF at the time.
I knew they were together but I guess I was too drunk, horny and unloyal. 
I started crying afterwards because the guy was a great friend of mine and I really liked him. Besides, he had a terrible tragedy in his family just a few months ago I was feeling very sorry for him.
BTW, I was 15.

After that I had some one nighters (never a real relationship) but a girl hasn't looked at me in months.
Guess I got the SA like 2 years ago...and I haven't been with the girl ever since I got the SA disorder. 
Not to mention that my life turned into hell.

Now I'm trying to get back on track. I'm going out tonight after 4-5 months and I can't wait.
I'm very excited and eager to live a happy life again.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Ahh. First Kiss. I'm so depressed reading this again. The only kiss on the cheek I got from an non-family was my therapist. Of course it wasn't a romantic one.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

bubblepop15 said:


> My first real kiss was with my ex-girlfriend/now best friend last month.
> 
> But the real kiss I'm waiting for is from the other sex.


I don't get it... :con 
you're a guy right?


----------



## LionsDen (Aug 17, 2006)

*smoooooochees*

was it a french kiss?

those are freak nasty


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

> bronco doesnt sound like a girls name.. hmmm Razz
> 
> anyways, good job


:lol

In case you were wondering the name comes from my former college's mascot so to finally put an end to the confusion...I AM A GIRL!!



> was it a french kiss?
> 
> those are freak nasty


 :b yes it was, and no it is not all it's cracked up to be!! :b :b


----------



## LionsDen (Aug 17, 2006)

" yes it was, and no it is not all it's cracked up to be!! "

actually i like french kissing, its usually how i greet my friends and family ; )


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

bronco028 said:


> I know some of you must think I am pathetic for waiting so long but it just never happened before!


Not at all I'm going to be 25 in October and I've never even been on a date let alone had my first kiss yet. I honestly don't think it will ever happen either.


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Awesome Its a big step!

I'm sure you're looking forward to moving on to other things as well and that will come with time.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

bronco028 said:


> a slight confidence booster.


Congrats girl! :banana You are looking at it as you should, a positive experience.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Kissing does feel incredible if it's with someone that you really care about. I love it! This posting makes me miss it alot. 

Congratulations on your first kiss!

Milenniumman75, you'll get your first kiss soon. I saw your pic. Join Lavalife or Match.com. Professionals are joining these sites now.


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well like I said, he came on strong, and he asked me how many times I had been kissed. I held up one finger and he flipped out. He was like,"I have never met a girl your age and as attractive as you who wasn't kissed before." (I think he overexaggerated on that, or he just doesn't know many girls my age!) Anyway, I told him we need to slow down. He's okay with it. He wants to take me out again, but problem is is he lives pretty far away. In the meantime, we text back and forth and talk on the phone. That's about it so far. But trust me that is huge for me.


----------

